# Documentation/resources for to go platter portions



## stxchck (Jan 16, 2016)

I'm establishing a new simple to-go catering menu for a natural market. I need to create documentation for staff to use in creating your basic cheese, meat, fruit, etc. platters. I was wondering if anyone could point me in the direction of web or print resources for platter standard measurements and cuts. I've done more buffet catering that involves costing per person than to-go platter type catering. Before I reinvent the wheel I thought I would see if anyone could recommend sources for guides out there detailing the size of the platter, the amount of servings it can yield, etc. For example: a 14" round will provide a cheese tray that will serve 10 12 people, using a 2 oz portion per person, 15% space for garnish . . . I need to prepare this in a way that can be standardized and used at several locations. I've done them myself and have basic measurements down but I am sure that other high volume to go catering business have these things down to a science. Any help would be great. Thank you.


----------



## chefwriter (Oct 31, 2012)

Hopefully one of our more experienced catering members can offer better advice but my first thought was that you could call around to a few local places to see what they offer and get an idea of what already works in your area. 
Or you could prepare enough food for five or ten people and see how big a platter it would take to hold it, then see what products match your estimate. Of course you might have to adjust the platter size if adding dips, condiments, garnish, etc. 
Anyway, hope that helps.


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

I have seen this question many times and it always confuses me.
It always comes down to...how full do you want your platters to look?
Do you want to squeeze 12 servings on an 8 inch round so it looks generous or maybe place a round of dip in the middle (in that case how big is the dip container?).
Garnish?
You already do them for buffet service...same platters same per oz servings X number of people you advertise it to serve.

mimi


----------



## jeffcaters (Mar 25, 2017)

I found the best way is to weigh the product. The only thing I deviate on this is fruit trays. I dont use fresh fruit in any other area of my operation, so I tend to just "use up" whatever fruit I bought, and if there is just too much then the family is getting it. I really try to stay away from the issue of saying things like "our large cheese tray will feed 35-40 people". I like to say things like "our large cheese tray has 5 Lbs of cheese on it, so it will provide 80 one ounce portions." There are just too many vaiables to promise or advertise it will feed x amount of people.


----------



## chefross (May 5, 2010)

stxchck said:


> I'm establishing a new simple to-go catering menu for a natural market. I need to create documentation for staff to use in creating your basic cheese, meat, fruit, etc. platters. I was wondering if anyone could point me in the direction of web or print resources for platter standard measurements and cuts. I've done more buffet catering that involves costing per person than to-go platter type catering. Before I reinvent the wheel I thought I would see if anyone could recommend sources for guides out there detailing the size of the platter, the amount of servings it can yield, etc. For example: a 14" round will provide a cheese tray that will serve 10 12 people, using a 2 oz portion per person, 15% space for garnish . . . I need to prepare this in a way that can be standardized and used at several locations. I've done them myself and have basic measurements down but I am sure that other high volume to go catering business have these things down to a science. Any help would be great. Thank you.


I don't understand your inquiry. If you were doing a deli bar for 100 people in a hall, you'd still need to control costs with portions. 
So why can't the same be done with a to-go tray? Why can't you take your knowledge and adapt it to catering.....?

Example: 100 people X 4 oz. of meat= 400 oz. /16=25 lbs of meat. Obviously 25 lbs can't all fit on one tray.
15% of the platter for garnish? Why? If the meat is nicely arranged, it is colorful enough without....and it's a waste of food.


----------



## brulo (Jun 6, 2017)

stxchck said:


> I've done more buffet catering that involves costing per person


Sorry for hijacking your own post... would you have some documentation on that part?

I'm about to make a debut doing a dinner party for around 13 pax and would love to read a little about pricing methods. This time I just calculated what I thought would work and looks like will be really profitable but, still, I would like to learn more on that part of the business...

Thanks in advance!


----------

